#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Acessoria em ESLASTIX

## jrmansano

Preciso de pessoa capacitada para inclusão de servidor Elastix em minha rede para transporte de linhas analógicas, entre outros serviços relacionados.
Principal transporte de 2 linhas telefônicas e 2 de celular para 1 fazenda, que possui 1 PABX 
Segundo transporte de 1 linha para outra fazenda
Terceiro configuração de um ramal com 2 linhas de celular para o escritório com ramais e etc. 
Interessados mandar contato
Preciso urgente

----------


## esanches

Bom dia! Segue o contato 11 98795-9100

----------


## psgvaz

Olá, já fiz vários projetos com astrerisk, já trabalhei na telein, simples Telecom, todas com telefonia voip. segue contato 81 999102691

----------


## ConsultorTik

Bom dia caso ainda necessite, estamos a disposição!
Atenciosamente: Dzyan Mendes
http://consultortik.com.br
E: [email protected]
T: (35) 9.9853-4244
S: dzyan.mendes

----------

